# WOC Viva Gaga II



## BeautyByLele (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey I saw there wasn't a thread started for this so I thought I would start one.  There a video on youtube showing a swatch of this color  

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV1ko6YDdXs

  	(its at the end of the Wonder Woman Haul approx  min 8:13)

  	To me it sort of looks like Siss . . . what do ya'll think ???  I wonder how it will compare to Siss . . . .  Im still excited for it though !!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll find out tomorrow because I'll be going to Pro. I called and they already have this in stock.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/173519/woc-viva-gaga-ii#post_2083475"]	I'll find out tomorrow because I'll be going to Pro. I called and they already have this in stock.
[/quote]  Ooh, maybe I should try the NY pro store tomorrow.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok I went to Pro today with the intention of seeing VG Gaga 2. I deliberately swatched Siss on my hand upon arrival so I could compare and contrast these colors. Siss is described as a muted golden beige (Satin). Viva Glam Gaga is described as light neutral beige. In person Gaga is the lighter of the two. It leans more pink that Siss. I believe if you can pull off Siss you can pull off Gaga without looking like Tyrone Biggums.  If you feel that this color may give you more of a jizz lip than you would like it can easily be toned down with a liner like Cork. I'm of the opinion that this is a more universal color that the original VG Gaga ever was.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 12, 2011)

Dill - Thanks for the review!!!! Yes, Siss can be a hard color to pull off !!! I think I am going to get this color !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again for checking it out


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 17, 2011)

I just cam back from the store to check this l/s out and Dillgaf you were right on about the description of this color and Siss. I ended up purchasing the lipstick only, I swatched the gloss but I was kind of up in the air on that one.  At least it will be around for a while and I will go back and check that out at a later date. 

  	The lipstick is okay  . .  do I think it is a MUST-HAVE ?????  NO however if you have/like Siss then you will probably like this !!!!!!

  	While I was there I picked up the 1st Viva Gaga lipgloss . . . I liked the 1st Viva Gaga lipstick from the beginning.  i think imma get a backup of the 1st Viva Gaga l/s & l/g b4 they are permanently gone.  I actually like the 1st Viva Gaga better than  Viva Gaga 2

  	Here's a swatch of Siss compared to Viva Gaga 2



*Viva Gaga 2* (Top)              Siss (Bottom)  *NO FLASH*

*Viva Gaga 2* (Top)              Siss (Bottom) *FLASH*
*

*


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for this comparision because Siss was the first thing I thought about when I saw Gaga II.   I LIVE in Siss, its one of my favorite MAC colors.  Its super light but I warm it up with liner and a pink toned gloss.  If Gaga II is lighter it makes me nervous but I still want to try it


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!! I just did a video on this lipstick and gloss if anyone is interested  In the video I swiped it right on basically to give you a true idea of the color. You can definately control the color by patting it on or using a lip brush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Great Video !!!!!!!!!!!


GucciGirl said:


> Hey ladies!! I just did a video on this lipstick and gloss if anyone is interested


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Feb 20, 2011)

GucciGirl said:


> Hey ladies!! I just did a video on this lipstick and gloss if anyone is interested


	I love your videos! That Philosophy Tinted Moisturizer/MAC Careblend powder combo looks great... your skin is glowing.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone know how the gloss compares to flesh from mickey contractor?


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## devin (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a pic I have wearing both Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 24, 2011)

Gorgeous Devin! What's that on your eyes!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 24, 2011)

looks so beautiful and very natural on you!

  	i was a bit skeptical of these viva glam shades, but your pictures give me hope that this might work for me too! might try to check em out later this week. did you use a liner as well, or is it just purely the gaga 2 lipstick and gloss?


devin said:


> Here's a pic I have wearing both Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 24, 2011)

I was on the fence too.  But, after seeing the pics and video, I think I might go ahead and give it a try when I go to the Pro store next week.  Thanks ladies.


----------



## Sass (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't gotten these yet, but have seen them in person and they look light like Freshbrew - haven't done a comparison but it reminds me of that one.  I've been doing OK with nudes lately, but I may end up with the just lipstick from this one eventually.


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm definitely getting both after seeing these pictures. They look beautiful on you! Did you use liner? ** Nevermind, I just read your blog...


devin said:


> Here's a pic I have wearing both Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick and lipglass.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, Devin. Pretty makeup and pretty lady.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2011)

Devin you look great!!! I've just subscribed to your blog as well! I want your brows!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Devin! That is gorgeous!!!! Now your making me want to purchase both the lipstick and lipglass for a good cause!


----------



## devin (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you ladies! I didn't think I would like it too much at first, but the liner really helped pull it together.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2011)

I brought the lipglass and 80% liner, after seeing how beautiful Devin looks I think I might go get the lipstick too! Devin your great promotion for this product, Stunning! 
  	What liner did you use?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2011)

Never mind, I just checked your blog!


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 1, 2011)

i got both the lippy and gloss i love them!


----------



## Soul Unique (Mar 4, 2011)

SOLD!

  	Devin, you look gorgeous!
  	I will be getting the lippy and lipglass!


----------



## summerlove (Mar 4, 2011)

Devin, that is gorgeous! I love your brows.


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

I prefer the lipgloss over the lipstick.   This is just from the swatches i have seen online, i will go try it out this weekend!


----------



## Pretty1234me (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

  	Better late than never! Here's my swatch comparison with a few of MACs popular nudes.
  	I also threw in a nude toned Nyx color. Hope this helps.

  	BTW. Devin - BEAUTIFUL LOOK


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel in love with the New GaGa2 lipstick and lipgloss at update I had to have it so badly the day that we lunched it I was the 1st customer lol (don't judge me I'm a lipstick/gloss whore  )  Fair skin- pair w/ Subculture liner Medium skin- pair w/ Cream O Spice or Spice liner and  Dark skin- pair w/ Cork or Hodgepodge also on dark skin depending on the client I use Fresh brew in the place of the GaGa2 lipstick.   Like Devin I pair mines with Cork (on my Nc45/50 skin) and Devin it looks so amazing on you!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 7, 2011)

I adore the Gaga II lipglass. I did a review video of it the first day I purchased it. It is my new favorite nude lip.

  	Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoOWJntD170


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm late...

  	DEVIN! You look STUNNING! Gorgeous gorgeous makeup!

  	I prefer the lipglass to the lipstick all day. Goes on better for my skin tone, and doesn't need 'help' with a liner like the lipstick does. I have Siss... now I'm going to have to dig it back out. I had no idea that it was darker!


----------



## devin (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks again ladies! I'm glad you all like it. I hope it helped some of you make a decision.


----------

